# Need a recommendation



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

To all you snow pro's .....I have a close friend that plows for a couple small apartments and his own driveway. He has a 2010 Toyota Tundra 4dr 5.7 with auto trans. Looking to see what you guys recommend for a plow set up.


Thank you in advance


----------



## orca277 (Sep 30, 2014)

I just put a western Midweight poly 7'6" on my tundra, Only thing I really needed to do was raise the front a little. so I put a leveling kit on. Now after it's all said and done I'm prob going to put rancho or bilstein coil overs and remove the block this spring.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If he's already plowing apartment complexes and his own driveway, he must already have a plow, right? So why look for recommendations???


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an 8' HD Fisher on my 2012 Rock Warrior. I have Bilstien 5100 series coil over and Tibrens. I would definitely recommend some sort of leveling kit for anybody plowing with a Tundra since the push plate end up being so low to the ground. I personally like Fisher but, I don't know how many Fisher dealers you have in your area. Western and Boss also make quality products. A 7.5' Boss VXT would be a really great choice for what he will be doing for plowing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1860126 said:


> If he's already plowing apartment complexes and his own driveway, he must already have a plow, right? So why look for recommendations???


Yes, that's a good observation. I'll just have to start drinking to stop thinking about this tonight


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

he should hire you


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway 26R


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1860126 said:


> If he's already plowing apartment complexes and his own driveway, he must already have a plow, right? So why look for recommendations???


This is exactly why I got out of my HD business. Aways seemed to be to many smart azzes Thumbs Up There are people in these forums that are just great down to earth people and willing to help and share there experiences.

For one I'm helping a 65 yr old friend out that is the maintenance person for ONE maybe 75 unit apratment complex. He gets an allowance to plow. My facility does a-z auto repair, Roush Performance and turbos stuff, like one of the first automatic rear twin engine turbos set ups on a Corvette. So if I can get some more experienced opinion from people that do this more so than I and I can help someone out .....I'll do it.

Thank you everyone else for your imput


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You still didn't answer the question,,,,just got on your bragging high horse of what you do. What's your specific questions?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

seems pretty obvious that he's looking for recomendations for what plow will best suit a tundra. pretty straight forward question. i really don't think it matters if he has no plow at all, a piece of cardboard up front, or a 10 foot municipal plow. it may be interesting to know for some, but has no bearing on his question. 

unfortunately i have no experience with a tundra so i can't help with the original question, but i do have plenty experience on this forum and i can tell you that people here just love to bust balls.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And nobody was being a smart-ass. He stated that "his friend" is already plowing, and now "as a friend" is looking for a plow for his friend's truck. My question was a legitimate one. If his friend is already plowing, doesn't he already have a plow? And if so, is he looking for a different brand?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That was my point as well. 
The question/comment wasn't crystal. So the comment/answer wasn't crystal as well.
And I was.being one


----------



## Masonssr (Mar 5, 2011)

*2015 Toyota Tundra*

I just had a Meyer 7.6 Super VLD put on. It sets to low in the front. Dealer put on Timbrens, going to put on a 2 1/2" Lift kit.


----------

